# Impossible de saisir le MDP icloud



## molquo (6 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon compte iCloud je pense. 
Premièrement sur iTunes j'ai remarqué que je ne pouvais plus synchroniser mes appareils (iPhone, iPas), il me réponds que je n'ai pas les "autorisations".
Deuxièmement mon mac et iTunes me demandent de saisir mon MDP iCloud ce que je fais (et c'est le bon j'en suis certain) et il me répond comme sur l'image en PJ...
Je suis un peu perdu et un peu d'aide ne serait pas de refus. Il me semble que tout mes appareils sont à jour. 

Merci beaucoup

-molquo-


----------



## Locke (6 Avril 2017)

Vérifie que c'est bien le bon mot de passe en faisant un clic sur Mot de passe oublié ?


----------



## molquo (6 Avril 2017)

C'est vérifié oui oui c'est le bon !!


----------



## molquo (6 Avril 2017)

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

molquo a dit:


> Personne n'a une idée ?



Essayez de téléphoner chez Apple


----------

